# Hopedale louisiana fishing frenzy!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Its been awhile since my last report just a little lax on the computer. The spring fishing has been great but the weather has made it a challenge. We have live bait early this year and that has helped. The fishing this past month April has been pretty darn good and May and the rest of the summer should be AWESOME. Just check out the pictures they say it all.
If you want in on the action just give me a call and come and catch you some.
CAPT GENE DUGAS @ 985-640-0569
www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks like y'all have been slaying them. Was all of this on live bait?


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Fishing the artifical along with the live stuff


----------

